# Tipo de Aquisição igual a “Leasing”,



## Ricardo Alexandre

Saludo y todos,

Necesito ayuda para traducir al Español la frase abajo.

 Tipo de Aquisição igual a *“Leasing”*, as opções da Natureza Operação são: Contra Ordem de Terceiros ou Simples Remessa. 


Gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bem vindo ao Foro, Ricardo.

Tipo de adquisición/compra igual a/semejante a un leasing. Las opciones de la naturaleza de la operación son: contra orden de terceros o simple remesa.

Os termos em vermelho são expressões específicas, que podem variar de país para país, e que não tenho certeza se são essas as mais comumente usadas.

Vamos esperar a colaboração de outros foristas.


----------



## Mangato

No conozco el término en español. Aquí se impuso hace años el término Leasing. 
Es un contrato de alquiler con opción de compra,  por un importe previamente pactado al finalizar el plazo del contrato. Es una modalidad muy frecuente para adquirir equipos, herramientas, vehículos etc., porque contablemente el alquiler se imputa como gasto, mientras que la compra  corresponde a una inversión amortizable a um plazo más largo.


----------



## MariBR

mangato, me permita una corrección... el icac (instituto de contabilidad y auditoría de cuentas) ha cambiado el plan general de contabilidad en 2007 para armonizar las normas españolas a las normas de la ue.

acredito que o termo mais geral para leasing en espanhol da espanha seja _arrendamiento_. 

dependendo das condições econômicas do leasing, o _arrendamiento_ será _financiero_ (um ativo) ou _operacional_ (um gasto).


----------



## Ricardo Alexandre

WhoSoyEu said:


> Bem vindo ao Foro, Ricardo.
> 
> Tipo de adquisición/compra igual a/semejante a un leasing. Las opciones de la naturaleza de la operación son: contra orden de terceros o simple remesa.
> 
> Os termos em vermelho são expressões específicas, que podem variar de país para país, e que não tenho certeza se são essas as mais comumente usadas.
> 
> Vamos esperar a colaboração de outros foristas.




Acho que sua tradução esta correta. Vou ficar esperando a colaboração de outros foristas obrigado


----------



## Mangato

MariBR said:


> mangato, me permita una corrección... el icac (instituto de contabilidad y auditoría de cuentas) ha cambiado el plan general de contabilidad en 2007 para armonizar las normas españolas a las normas de la ue.
> 
> acredito que o termo mais geral para leasing en espanhol da espanha seja _arrendamiento_.
> 
> dependendo das condições econômicas do leasing, o _arrendamiento_ será _financiero_ (um ativo) ou _operacional_ (um gasto).


 
Nada mais que dizer. Acho que _aqui_ fica esclarecido. Tem muitos _arrendamientos_ que não são leasing


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Nada mais que dizer. Acho que _aqui_ fica esclarecido. Tem muitos _arrendamientos_ que não são leasing


 
Já aprendi mais uma coisa e, desta vez, bastante importante.

Descobri (obrigado pelo link, Mangato) que a lei espanhola, ao contrário da nossa, não faz distinções em matéria de arrendamento, ou melhor, designa _, _sem mais distinções, por _'arrendamiento'_ o que para nós é genericamente '_locação'_. Nós só lhe chamamos '_arrendamento_', em linguagem técnica, quando o objecto do contrato são imóveis; se são móveis, chamamos-lhe '_aluguer_' ('_alquiler'_). O Código Civil Espanhol também considera '_arrendamiento_' o que para nós é '_empreitada_', um contrato diferente da locação, e também inclui nele o contrato de serviço doméstico e o assalariamento de trabalhadores (que estranho para os ouvidos dum português, arrendamento de pessoas!!!).
A coisa pareceu-me tão estranha que nem acreditei, tive de de ir ler o CC espanhol. 
Tivesse eu descoberto isso há mais tempo e algumas discussões que aqui tivemos sobre a empreitada (_'ajuste o precio alzado', 'contratista' _e semelhantes) teriam tido uma abordagem diferente. Aqui fica a nota para memória futura.

Ah! Antes que me esqueça: porque os leasings podem ter objecto imóveis e móveis, nós chamamos-lhes _'locação financeira', _não _'arrendamento financeiro'_.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Já aprendi mais uma coisa e, desta vez, bastante importante.
> 
> Descobri (obrigado pelo link, Mangato) que a lei espanhola, ao contrário da nossa, não faz distinções em matéria de arrendamento, ou melhor, designa _, _sem mais distinções, por _'arrendamiento'_ o que para nós é genericamente '_locação'_. Nós só lhe chamamos '_arrendamento_', em linguagem técnica, quando o objecto do contrato são imóveis; se são móveis, chamamos-lhe '_aluguer_' ('_alquiler'_). O Código Civil Espanhol também considera '_arrendamiento_' o que para nós é '_empreitada_', um contrato diferente da locação, e também inclui nele o contrato de serviço doméstico e o assalariamento de trabalhadores (que estranho para os ouvidos dum português, arrendamento de pessoas!!!).
> A coisa pareceu-me tão estranha que nem acreditei, tive de de ir ler o CC espanhol.


 
A liguagem jurídica e legal vão por um caminho, e a popular por outro. 
Só ouvi falar de _arrendamientos _ou_ alquiler_ de pessoas em referência à escravidão, ou ás máfias que trafegam com seres humans. 
Fálamos de _cesión de mano de obra_, e de _subcontratación de plantillas,_ embora que em inúmeras ocasiões sejam simplesmente isso, arrendamentos de mão de obra, com importantes lucros para os intermediários. Acredito que, infelizmente, o CC não está errado. É a hipocresia social a que elude utilizar termos vexatórios_,_ ainda que a realidade seja outra


----------



## Ricardo Alexandre

Mangato said:


> A liguagem jurídica e legal vão por um caminho, e a popular por outro.
> Só ouvi falar de _arrendamientos _ou_ alquiler_ de pessoas em referência à escravidão, ou ás máfias que trafegam com seres humans.
> Fálamos de _cesión de mano de obra_, e de _subcontratación de plantillas,_ embora que em inúmeras ocasiões sejam simplesmente isso, arrendamentos de mão de obra, com importantes lucros para os intermediários. Acredito que, infelizmente, o CC não está errado. É a hipocresia social a que elude utilizar termos vexatórios_,_ ainda que a realidade seja outra




Mangato entendi o que leasing na espanha muito obrigado pela ajuda
A vcs tb MariBR Carfer obrigado.


----------



## MariBR

Olá! Não queria entrar em técnica, mas queria esclarecer um detalhe contábil!

O que chamávamos de leasing ou _arrendamiento financiero_, agora se chama de _arrendamiento operacional_. Os efeitos contábeis do _arrendamiento financiero_ agora mudaram um pouco. 

Deixo um link de referência pra quem desejar se aprofundar na questão - começa na página 21:

http://www.icac.meh.es/Documentos/PGC_2007.pdf


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Qual a diferência entre _leasing _e _franchising _("franquisia" em espanhol), é o mesmo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Qual a diferência entre _leasing _e _franchising _("franquisia" em espanhol), é o mesmo?



Por lo menos en Brasil no lo es, Ivonne. "Franquia" es un contrato de uso de una marca y procedimientos comerciales. P.e, la mayoría de las tiendas de MacDonald's son franquicias y no pertenecen a la marca.

Ya el "leasing" es una forma de compra. Puedo, por ejemplo, comprar un coche por leasing . Doy un valor inicial (digamos 20%), pago 60% durante dos o tres años a intereses más bajos que una financiación usual, y los ultimos 20% al final.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Anduve releyenendo bien a todos: es un crédito para compra de muebles e inmuebles?  ...De La Rua, ...Argentina diciembre del 2001, ...apocalipsis. Hay algunos en los cuales primero pagás el capital y después los intereses, si adelantás cuotas bla bla bla...  

Saludos,
Ave Fenix


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Ya el "leasing" es una forma de compra. Puedo, por ejemplo, comprar un coche por leasing . Doy un valor inicial (digamos 20%), pago 60% durante dos o tres años a intereses más bajos que una financiación usual, y los ultimos 20% al final.


 
Tecnicamente é uma locação, Who (um '_arrendamiento_' para os nossos amigos que falam espanhol). A compra é apenas uma opção que se exerce ou não no final do contrato, embora seja verdade que a imensa maioria das pessoas o faz optando por ficar com o bem e pagando o respectivo valor residual que, no seu exemplo, seriam os 20% finais.


----------



## Mangato

A razão de que as firmas adquiram bens a través de leasing, são beneficios fiscais, pois os pagamrntos cotabilizam como gastos, o que reduce o benefício cara ao Fisco


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> A razão de que as firmas adquiram bens a través de leasing, são beneficios fiscais, pois os pagamrntos cotabilizam como gastos, o que reduce o benefício cara ao Fisco


Exatamente, MG. Mas, pelo menos no Brasil, é também uma opção que muita pessoa física usa para a compra de seu carro.


----------



## Mangato

Cá não. Tem a modalidade de _financiamiento_, ou _compra a plazos_.
Os xuros do leasing são mais elevados. Só seria interessante para aqueles profissionais que possam justificar que o carro é ferramente de trabalho. Então o custo  é deducível no IRPF*, exemplo um taxista.

*IRPF.   Impuesto de la Renta de las  Personas Físicas


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

No es un curro, en definitiva?


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> No es un curro, en definitiva?


 

Si por *curro* se entiende esto,
_*2. *m. Arg. *estafa* (‖ acción y efecto de estafar)., _

no lo es, es solo una forma de obtener reducciones fiscales, y de, a la vez que aportamos menos capital, disminuimos riesgos, por ejemplo al crear una empresa. Pero como todo en esta vida tiene un coste.


No conocía esta acepción de curro.

Saludos,


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Si por *curro* se entiende esto,
> _*2. *m. Arg. *estafa* (‖ acción y efecto de estafar)., _
> 
> no lo es, es solo una forma de obtener reducciones fiscales, y de, a la vez que aportamos menos capital, disminuimos riesgos, por ejemplo al crear una empresa. Pero como todo en esta vida tiene un coste.
> 
> 
> No conocía esta acepción de curro.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hoooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaa Mangato,

Sobre "_curro_", la puse a propósito para despistar a la gilada . Digamos que es el encuadre legal para la _truchada_ total, el _curro_, la estafa organizada o como querramos llamarle. Toda la vida serán las empresas aquellos que con menos riesgos corran y los costos siempre, pero siempre pasarán por nuestra caja.

"Reducciones fiscales", "disminución de riesgo"... Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.

Bezzo para todos!


----------

